# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  quan oc, quán ốc ngon, quán ốc 117, giao ốc tận nhà 0977000770

## dqson2412

Nằm trên một con đường nhỏ, hơi khó tìm, nhưng *quán ốc 117*  lại  có một nét vẻ rất riêng vì sự hiếu khách và nhiệt tình trong   phong cách  phục vụ. Tiêu chí VUI LÒNG KHÁCH ĐẾN - VỪA LÒNG KHÁCH ĐI   được chúng tôi  đặt lên hàng đầu.

 Ngoài những loại ốc thường  như: nghêu, ốc mỡ, sò huyết, sò lông   v,v...chúng tôi còn cung cấp và  chế biến những loại ốc khác như ốc tỏi,   sò voi, sò tộ, sò vẹo, ốc đỏ,   và các loại tôm cua biển tươi sống.

 Với thực đơn giá từ 30.000vnđ đến 50.000vnd/1 dĩa, chúng tôi đưa ra luôn theo thời giá và phải chăng. 
 Ngoài ra, quý khách là HS-SV, *quán ốc* 117 luôn có những khuyến mãi đăc biệt.

*Đặc biệt:* nhằm phục vụ cho những khách hàng khó tính, ngại đường xa, chúng tôi còn có dịch vụ *giao ốc tận nhà*, vui lòng liên hệ sđt: *0977.000.770* gặp chị Duyên để giải đáp thắc mắc.

 Hãy đến với *quán ốc*  117 của chúng tôi để cảm nhận được  những món  ngon, lạ, vừa rẻ vừa hợp  vệ sinh và khiến quý khách cảm thấy  thoải mái,  hài lòng sau những giờ  làm việc căng thẳng cùng bạn bè, gia  đình....

 Quán ốc 117 - Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách.
*Địa chỉ: 117 Lê Thị Bạch Cát - F11 - Q11- TPHCM
 Số đt: 0977.000.770(chị Duyên)*
*Website: www.quanoc117.blogspot.com*
 


 1- Nghêu hấp sả (chế biến với nước cốt dừa)



 2- Ốc mỡ, ốc móng tay, sò huyết, ốc bông xào me, xào tỏi, xào bơ



 3- Các món nướng (nướng mỡ hành, nướng tái, nướng sa tế v,v...)





 và các món ốc khác, bên mình đã nêu sơ lược, còn những món tôm cua ghẹ sống, các bạn có thể call trực tiếp: *0977.000.770* để biết thêm.

----------


## dqson2412

quán ốc, quan oc ngon

----------

